# kent reptile show?



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

does anyone know when the next reptile show in kent is coming up and where it is?


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

theres 1 in maidstone in august,on a sunday,not sure which sunday?


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

snakearms said:


> theres 1 in maidstone in august,on a sunday,not sure which sunday?


its on sunday 31st august run by MRAC


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

As mentioned, there is a Reptile Breeders Meeting in Maidstone on 31st August at the Lockmeadow Hall. Info can be found by clicking here to link to the thread

There are still tables available, and enquiries can be made via [email protected]
or by calling me (Darren) on 07943911647. 
Note: the number given has had problems in the past, but they have now been resolved, thanks to a replacement phone.

Sorry I have been a bit quiet on here, but I am busy trying to develop a club website and advertising for the Breeders Meeting.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

have to go to this one! what time dose it start?


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

The show will be held on Sunday 31st August 2008 at the:

Lockmeadow Market Hall
Barker Road
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8LW

Trading times are 10:00am until 3:00pm
Access for traders is from 08:00am

Tables are available at £15 per table (6' x 3') or £20 per table if booked after 1st August 2008.

There is plenty of parking and an onsite Cafeteria.

Entrance for visitors is: 
Adult- £3.00
Children under 16yrs FREE
No children under 16yrs old will be permitted entrance to the show, unless accompanied by an adult.

If you have any further enquiries please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, you goto come and support this local club, only show in the east south of the thames, yet in easy reach for london!

Come and meet Steve (tarantulabarn) and I, but be nice cos we are doing the rheda show the day before and then this one !

Will have a large selection of inverts and royals , leos (Some good cheap albinos to!) corns, Fat tails, Pictus, garter snakes etc. !

Be nice to me though, its my Birthday that sunday (and its the big one !)

Tony


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be going to this one, won't be buying much though, if anything, seeing as Hamm is only like, 2 weeks after, and I'm gunna need LOTSA moneys for that one


----------



## Ollienunn (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet Can't Wait for this one


----------



## lois (May 29, 2008)

Will there be any Garter snakes at show for sale.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We will have red sided and plains, if they are still with us by then


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*kent*



Grakky said:


> I'll be going to this one, won't be buying much though, if anything, seeing as Hamm is only like, 2 weeks after, and I'm gunna need LOTSA moneys for that one


spend your money in your own country hamm too busy prices are going up every year suport your local show:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah we'll be there again with more cheap bits and pieces. and i'm hot so you'll wanna see that!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah we'll be there again with more cheap bits and pieces. and i'm hot so you'll wanna see that!


 
Nah, its not you they all que to see, its that hot little blonde that helps you !!

:devil:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

penfold said:


> spend your money in your own country hamm too busy prices are going up every year suport your local show:2thumb:


 
haha I'm surprised you didn't say ''support your local shop''

a.k.a - YOU :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Grakky said:


> haha I'm surprised you didn't say ''support your local shop''
> 
> a.k.a - YOU :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well thereis that as well:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Ollienunn (Jun 22, 2008)

*Royal Morphs*

Hey, are there going to be many royal morph breeders there ?

Thanks,
Ollie


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> spend your money in your own country hamm too busy prices are going up every year suport your local show:2thumb:


You selling there......Penfold

I'm going anyway:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*kent*



TAXI said:


> You selling there......Penfold
> 
> I'm going anyway:2thumb:


yeh we got a table should have a black blood or two for sale if anyone wants one


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Yeah, you goto come and support this local club, only show in the east south of the thames, yet in easy reach for london!
> 
> Come and meet Steve (tarantulabarn) and I, but be nice cos we are doing the rheda show the day before and then this one !
> 
> ...


Would be great to meet you *Tony*, and as you have said, support your local club...

The last show I went to in Kent, would have been at the Black Lions Gillingham, many moons ago...T.T.8)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> Would be great to meet you *Tony*, and as you have said, support your local club...
> 
> The last show I went to in Kent, would have been at the Black Lions Gillingham, many moons ago...T.T.8)


 
mmm, not sure if thats something to lookforward to or not !!:whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

penfold said:


> yeh we got a table should have a black blood or two for sale if anyone wants one


If you're a shop you can't legally sell animals at a breeders meeting. The clubs show license/future licenses depends on such matters being carried out correctly.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> mmm, not sure if thats something to lookforward to or not !!:whistling2:


What are you trying to say mate:lol2:...
Now this forum has gifted you a sense of humour, it should be a laugh : victory:...T.T.8)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> What are you trying to say mate:lol2:...
> Now this forum has gifted you a sense of humour, it should be a laugh : victory:...T.T.8)


lol, its not the forum thats done that, its the pills !!:lol2:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, its not the forum thats done that, its the pills !!:lol2:


What those funny shaped little blue pills, with the V on them? :blush:...There not supposed to make you laugh...well, you'll never laugh so 'hard' anyway:whistling2:...T.T.8)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> What those funny shaped little blue pills, with the V on them? :blush:...There not supposed to make you laugh...well, you'll never laugh so 'hard' anyway:whistling2:...T.T.8)


I dont know, even with those i reckon i could muster a giggle or two !!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*show*



Fangio said:


> If you're a shop you can't legally sell animals at a breeders meeting. The clubs show license/future licenses depends on such matters being carried out correctly.


not a shop just work in one


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Everybody requesting a booking form gets a copy of the show rules, it is clear that only Private Breeders are allowed to sell livestock (although it's different for Inverts) and that Commercial Traders may sell only dry goods.
It is also made clear on all adverts/threads.

Just to clear up any confusion. In the case of Penfold, he is an employee of a pet/reptile store, but he is a breeder in his own right and seperate from the store.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

penfold said:


> not a shop just work in one


Ah fair do's then it's all good. Ignore me:blush: 

For some reason I thought you were a shop owner lol


----------

